# Outlook 2007 - Blocked Senders keep coming in



## politzer (Oct 17, 2008)

Just as I've indicated above. I've blocked several senders that I want to go to Junk mail and emails keep coming into my Inbox from those senders. Others that are blocked are successfully being routed to the Junk mailbox.

I've tried removing all and reblocking but that doesn't seem to work.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Are you sure the e-mail addresses are exactly the same as the ones you blocked? A lot of spammers generate new e-mails with only a small change. They look the same as one previously blocked, but they aren't.

My solution to this is to pick out a comonality (like "@spammer.com" and change one of them to *@spammer.* which blocks everything from any "spammer" domain.

Also, check your safe sender's list. Since the safe and blocked choices are together, it's easy to click the "Add to safe sender" (or even safe domain) list.


----------



## politzer (Oct 17, 2008)

Actually the senders aren't spammers. 

I'm curious though about the "safe senders" list vs. "blocked senders" list. If I go to the Icons, it gives me the option of adding to either list, but I don't know how to actually view the lists. Is there a way to do that, to make sure what's on each?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Actions > Junk E-mail > Junk E-mail Options will open a window with several tabs.

In my example, "Spammer" is a place-holder for a domain name.

For instance, I have actually blocked the following:

eharmony*@*.*
*[email protected]*.*
@krames.com (this one blocks the entire domain)

You can also export to a file, add and edit that file, then import it back in. Really handy for those pests that change part of their address every time they spam.

I'm not sure which takes presidence, Your blocked senders or the other person's safe recipient list. I haven't played with that. If their safe recipient beats out your blocked sender, AND it's someone you can respond to, I'd send a request to be removed from their safe recipient list and tell them that if you receive any more mail from them, you'll report them to both your ISP and theirs.


----------

